# Can the hormones in sperm affect IBS?



## hotgluegun (Jan 1, 2010)

_(Backstory: I was "diagnosed" with IBS in 2008 after three trips to the ER. I feel like this diagnosis was thrown at me to get me to stop coming back. I've been unable to get my regular doctor to do anything serious about my symptoms. I do have a script for Bentyl, but all it does is mess me up. I'm supposed to take 4 pills a day, and I can't even take half of one a day. Since '09 I have started having upper digestive issues similar to GERD. I will routinely wake with nausea, but a few deep breaths and breakfast set me strait.)_Starting Jan 28th my husband and I have been trying to get pregnant. This is the first day we have _ever_ had unprotected sex. Tuesday morning I wake up with horrendous nausea. I vomited several times within a few minutes of waking. This is not normal for me. I don't vomit unless I'm sick with an illness or bad food and I can count the times I've vomited since 2008 on one hand. For the rest of Tuesday I was nauseated and unable to eat more than one tiny meal. Wednesday I felt 10% better, but was still unable to eat much. Thursday I feel a little bit better, and am able to eat more food. But I was still feeling nauseated throughout the day. Thursday night we go unprotected again. Friday I wake up and it's like Tuesday all over again. I'm way more nauseated than normal and vomit several times. I try to drink some milk, thinking it's empty stomach. (Sips of milk have helped me before) That stayed down for about 8 seconds. I spend the rest of the day vomiting up everything I attempt to eat. I only kept down a watery protein shake (made with more water than normal) and some Chamomile tea. Sunday we go unprotected again, Monday was horrible.There's no way I'm pregnant yet, so it's absolutely something with my IBS. I really don't think it's stress either. Nothing else has changed in our lives besides trying to conceive. I've been on cloud nine since the day we decided to start trying. Even feeling sick, I've been walking around with a smile on my face.Today I'm just starting to put things together and wonder if it could be the hormones in my husbands sperm making me sick. I always have more symptoms right around my period, so it makes sense that other reproductive hormones could make me ill too, right?


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

hotgluegun said:


> _(Backstory: I was "diagnosed" with IBS in 2008 after three trips to the ER. I feel like this diagnosis was thrown at me to get me to stop coming back. I've been unable to get my regular doctor to do anything serious about my symptoms. I do have a script for Bentyl, but all it does is mess me up. I'm supposed to take 4 pills a day, and I can't even take half of one a day. Since '09 I have started having upper digestive issues similar to GERD. I will routinely wake with nausea, but a few deep breaths and breakfast set me strait.)_Starting Jan 28th my husband and I have been trying to get pregnant. This is the first day we have _ever_ had unprotected sex. Tuesday morning I wake up with horrendous nausea. I vomited several times within a few minutes of waking. This is not normal for me. I don't vomit unless I'm sick with an illness or bad food and I can count the times I've vomited since 2008 on one hand. For the rest of Tuesday I was nauseated and unable to eat more than one tiny meal. Wednesday I felt 10% better, but was still unable to eat much. Thursday I feel a little bit better, and am able to eat more food. But I was still feeling nauseated throughout the day. Thursday night we go unprotected again. Friday I wake up and it's like Tuesday all over again. I'm way more nauseated than normal and vomit several times. I try to drink some milk, thinking it's empty stomach. (Sips of milk have helped me before) That stayed down for about 8 seconds. I spend the rest of the day vomiting up everything I attempt to eat. I only kept down a watery protein shake (made with more water than normal) and some Chamomile tea. Sunday we go unprotected again, Monday was horrible.There's no way I'm pregnant yet, so it's absolutely something with my IBS. I really don't think it's stress either. Nothing else has changed in our lives besides trying to conceive. I've been on cloud nine since the day we decided to start trying. Even feeling sick, I've been walking around with a smile on my face.Today I'm just starting to put things together and wonder if it could be the hormones in my husbands sperm making me sick. I always have more symptoms right around my period, so it makes sense that other reproductive hormones could make me ill too, right?


hi hgg good luck with the new project, i don't think the sperm is the problem and i don't know if there even any hormones involved at that level but perhaps change the time to morning or before supper see if that helps maybe taking a gravol before hand might help as well maybe quickies instead of a heated workout


----------

